# 1099k questions



## moneyforfun (Jan 8, 2015)

I started driving the 2nd week of dec 14. Uber paid into my bank acct. $583.67. My 1099k on line 1A (gross pay) was 646.24. Ubers explanation for the difference was $4 tolls and $56 riders fee and misc fees of $2.57. They would not detail the $2.57 in misc fees. On the uber 2014 tax summary is the following breakdown.
Gross Fares (uber fee included) 1 $586.24 which includes the $2.57 misc fees
Tolls $4 Riders fee $56 Total $646.24. Uber fee $146.58 Ubers 25% cut of fare after rider fee deducted.
1 gross fares are calculated as base+time+ distance (this includes the Uber Fee $146.58)
The Uber fee is not included in the gross fares as they state it is in their 2014 summary. Here are my questions
How can a driver deduct as an expense the Uber fee if it is not include on line 1A of the 1099k as uber states it is in its summary?
As an independent contractor as uber defines the driver why isn't the Uber fee included on line 1A as gross pay and the drivers sending 1099s to Uber for their fee so the driver can legally deduct it as an expense.
By Uber stating on the summary that the Uber fee is included in the gross fare they are not being truthful with the IRS and the Drivers. Who is responsible for this dishonesty and possible misreporting to both parties (IRS and Drivers)
Thanks.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Yes, just deduct the Uber fees, SRFs, split fare fees, and phone fees that Uber charged you all as business expenses. Phone under communication, the others under commissions.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

Fauxknight is correct - they include anything that they "processed as a payment" for you, including what ended up going towards their fees/commissions. You will include these as both an earning and an equal offsetting expense, so the net effect on your profit is $0 (meaning you don't owe taxes on the fees, and it doesn't affect your tax bracket). These fees should be included in the total on your 1099-K, so you may be misunderstanding the instructions from that form. More on reading your Uber 1099 here: ********************/blog_posts/read-uber-1099


----------



## moneyforfun (Jan 8, 2015)

The Uber fee is not included in my gross pay.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

moneyforfun said:


> The Uber fee is not included in my gross pay.


What's the breakdown look like? Does it not look like it does in the examples in our post?


----------



## moneyforfun (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks exactly the same except uber fee not included in gross pay


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I see what you mean there with the breakdown in the op. I guess if they truly did not include it in your gross, then you have no reason to deduct it as an expense. Just double check to make sure the net deposits seem to add up.


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

moneyforfun said:


> Looks exactly the same except uber fee not included in gross pay


Happy to take a further look if you can PM me screenshots of your 1099-K and the tax summary breakdown from the dashboard.


----------

